# Hey I'm a new guy!



## J dog (Dec 18, 2012)

Hey my name is actually Justin but my nickname is J dog. I just wanted to say Hi and how much I love airplanes. I started becoming obsessed with flying since I was little after reading a book of values which the book was on patience. the characters in the book were Orville and Wilbur Wright. Have any of you read any of these books? Good day and nice to be here!


----------



## J dog (Dec 18, 2012)

Oh and also forgot to mention that I am currently building a coke can jet engine and may post pictures of it after! Tell me if I should.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 18, 2012)

Welcome aboard Justin, I'd like to see the engine myself.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 18, 2012)

Welcome to the asylum and yes, start a thread in the model section for the jet engine and post AWAY!


----------



## N4521U (Dec 18, 2012)

A new guy,
gonna make a jet engine from a coke can......
Mate, you're gonna fit right in......

Welcome from Skippy.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Dec 18, 2012)

I got a coke can. Bring on the instructions!
Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 19, 2012)

G'day mate welcome aboard!


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 19, 2012)

Welcome to the family mate!


----------



## bromhead (Dec 19, 2012)

I am also,,seems like a good place,,im still learning


----------



## bromhead (Dec 19, 2012)

welcome


----------



## Thorlifter (Dec 19, 2012)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 19, 2012)

Welcome.


----------



## J dog (Dec 20, 2012)

Thanks and I will include instructions if it works right but if not I'll just keep on trying!


----------



## J dog (Dec 20, 2012)

View attachment outside engine.bmp

View attachment Inside engine.bmp

These are two Images of the inside of the engine and the outside. The two things that are on the inside are stationary compressors that will compress air from a large fan-like turbine in the front. I am going to have the center which is all the main compressors removable if it gets overheated and starts to morph the shape because the metal of these except for the bottom is VERY thin. These two compressors will be holding the compressors and combustion chamber.


----------



## J dog (Dec 20, 2012)

please comment! Oh and if anybody is wondering why I put this on this is because I told you guys about it first and you deserve to know and see all the pictures first!


----------



## J dog (Dec 20, 2012)

Oh and welcome to you to Bromhead!


----------



## Geedee (Dec 20, 2012)

Welcome aboard


----------



## A4K (Dec 22, 2012)

Looks good to me J! Welcome to the forum!

Evan


----------



## meatloaf109 (Dec 22, 2012)

Can't see the pictures.


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 22, 2012)

Only get *X*!


----------



## oldcrowcv63 (Dec 27, 2012)

I'm amazed that Frank Whittle and Anselm Franz's work on centrifugal and axial jet engines in the late 1920's and the 1930's has evolved into a modern garage-science project using household tools and garbage.Thinking of how this compares to the decades of advances in material science and theoretical aeronautics that were invested to reach this point... The mind boggles. Welcome and please be careful, these things can be dangerous.


----------



## ccheese (Dec 27, 2012)

Welcome aboard. For those of you unable to see the pic's he posted, I'm re-posting them.
First pic is the outside, second is the inside.

Charles


----------



## Jack_Hill (Dec 27, 2012)

Hi J dog and welcome.
Is the coke can jet engine your own creation or are you working from existing plans ?
Wich fuel will it burn and how will it be injected? Is it an on/off or controled engine ?
Any idea of the expected thrust ?
Looks cool, I already love it, tell us more please !


----------



## oldcrowcv63 (Dec 27, 2012)

It's a growth industry...

Jet Engine Made Out Of Empty Beer Cans!

all over you tube...


----------



## J dog (Dec 29, 2012)

Jack_Hill said:


> Hi J dog and welcome.
> Is the coke can jet engine your own creation or are you working from existing plans ?
> Wich fuel will it burn and how will it be injected? Is it an on/off or controled engine ?
> Any idea of the expected thrust ?
> Looks cool, I already love it, tell us more please !



I am thinking it will burn caster oil (I don't know if that's how you spell it though) and am looking for a injector now and it is possibly going to have a tiny spark plug if not a match in the center but the match will have a hole or opening to be put in without the danger of flames coming out of the engine. To start the compressors I have a fast motor that might do the trick if not a drill. Finally I am making this by my own plans so I have no Idea what to expect until I complete it if it doesn't create much thrust, then it will just be there for showing.


----------



## oldcrowcv63 (Dec 29, 2012)

J dog said:


> View attachment 219316
> 
> View attachment 219317
> 
> These are two Images of the inside of the engine and the outside. The two things that are on the inside are stationary compressors that will compress air from a large fan-like turbine in the front. I am going to have the center which is all the main compressors removable if it gets overheated and starts to morph the shape because the metal of these except for the bottom is VERY thin. These two compressors will be holding the compressors and combustion chamber.



Little concerned about your terminology and design as described above. The compressor at the front of the engine (air inlet) is meant to be rotated by the hot gas expending through the turbine section located at the rear (exhaust) of the engine. The expanding hot gas turns the turbine as it passes through the restricted openings between the airfoil-shaped turbine blades. The flame holder/combustion chamber is located between the compressor (forward) and the turbine (aft). The fixed blades that may appear at the front of a rotating compressor are typically called stators.


----------



## Jack_Hill (Dec 29, 2012)

Hi Oldcrow,
Ty for the links.
Yes, you are absoluty right concerning turbojet engines.
J dog just said : a jet engine, a term opening wide possibilties... so why not letting him experience his own project and maybe, talking us about ?
J dog : CastOr oil ?
The turbojet engines lubricant ?


----------



## J dog (Dec 30, 2012)

woops wrong thing! I meant to say the lubricant is the oil and the fuel will be Kerosene. for some reason the computer didn't type that I think I accidentally clicked out of it.


----------



## Njaco (Dec 30, 2012)

Welcome to the forum Justin! Where at in Eastern PA are you?


----------



## J dog (Dec 30, 2012)

oldcrowcv63 said:


> Little concerned about your terminology and design as described above. The compressor at the front of the engine (air inlet) is meant to be rotated by the hot gas expending through the turbine section located at the rear (exhaust) of the engine. The expanding hot gas turns the turbine as it passes through the restricted openings between the airfoil-shaped turbine blades. The flame holder/combustion chamber is located between the compressor (forward) and the turbine (aft). The fixed blades that may appear at the front of a rotating compressor are typically called stators.



The combustion chamber will be located in the center. The exhaust I have already thought about and planned to drive the compressors and the stators will all compress the air so I have already planned everything out. I have most of the materials all I need is the fuel and the injector, so it is coming along. So I feel safe for now but you never know what to expect until everything happens because this by my own design but based off of others mistakes or findings.


----------



## J dog (Dec 30, 2012)

I live in a town called Malvern.


----------



## Njaco (Dec 30, 2012)

Cool!! My pre-wife is from Bensalem area.


----------



## oldcrowcv63 (Dec 30, 2012)

oldcrowcv63 said:


> The _*fixed blades *_that may appear at the front of a rotating compressor are typically called stators.



By fixed blades, I meant they don't rotate and so aren't 'driven.' The stators act to entrain the airflow through the compressor and don't appear to be a feature of most of the coke can jets I have seen on you tube. As Jack Hill says, this is your own design so figure it out but please be careful.


----------



## J dog (Jan 3, 2013)

will do.


----------



## onetenor (Jan 4, 2013)

hellow folks I too am a new guy but an old timer Not many years younger than a spitfire mk 1. Airplane mad as soon as I could see them and a model maker since I could first cut and fold paper and cardboard. Ever see a javelin made of thin card big matches and wax. Yes it did fly very fast from hand launch as hard as possible. E-Zee Bilt and the like soon followed. Than all the other makes going. Made and flew every type free flight c/l r/c. Learned to fly gliders in cadets and hoped to go on to powered but it never happened Started courting . You know the rest.. Have a couple of items you might like to kick about Fist one I think that a goog oppotunity was lost with the Boulton Paul Defiant.with the turret off and forward firing armament would have been almost as good as the Spit Second one why were a number of planes dropped because the original engines were in short supply when in fact more powerful ones wre going spare .Whirlwind for example .Contracts &politics perhaps? Anyone know more about it? Cheers John


----------



## Njaco (Jan 4, 2013)

Cheers John and welcome to the forum! Thats a good question about the Defiant - good enough for a thread!


----------

